# New to pier and bridge fishing!



## Fish88 (Nov 23, 2015)

I am new to pier and bridge fishing and was wondering where to go fishing at? Pensacola Beach Pier, Navarre Pier, Bob Sikes, or anywhere else that may be a good place around Pensacola area. 

Also what bait is good to use? I really do not have a specific target, just fishing to have fun. And what kind of set-up should I use?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

They all produce good fish, so it's your choice as to pier or bridge. Bait, depends on what you are targeting. Shrimp is a good starter, then cut-bait. 1oz egg weight about 18" above hook, with a split-shot to hold it there. Use a Single barbed hook (illegal to use treble hooks with natural bait, dead/alive). g/l


----------



## Johnson11c (Jul 30, 2015)

I like using fresh, peeled shrimp because of the variety of species that will hit it. Ive caught reds, flouders, and pompano from the Okaloosa Island pier using it. Getting a sabiki and tipping the hooks with shrimp or squid is a good way to get live baitfish. Was out there last friday and was getting pin fish 2-3" long and cigar minnows.

As for a setup, if you're just starting out you may want to just go with a walmart combo before investing a bunch of money into it. You can get a 2 combos with rod, reel, and line for 80 bucks. If you find you really enjoy fishing, you can start getting some better gear later on.

For terminal tackle, Can't go wrong with a double drop rig with #2//0 or 3/0 circle hooks. Get 2 sizes of pyramid weights, 2oz and 4oz so you can fish in rougher tides. I love the circle hooks, because you don't have to set the hook, and can release undesirable fish easier.

Carolina rig with 1oz or 2oz egg sinker is good as well. again with the #2/0 circle hooks.

To learn how to tie these rigs, just look it up online. Youtube has some great videos. Dont buy the walmart premade rigs. They are just a waste of time.


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

never mind


----------

